# Automatic rights to residencia from today



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

It's just been announced that if you are buying a property of more than 160000euros, then you will automatically be allowed a residencia.

This, presumably, negates the previous need for regular income and proof of health care?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> It's just been announced that if you are buying a property of more than 160000euros, then you will automatically be allowed a residencia.
> 
> This, presumably, negates the previous need for regular income and proof of health care?


I don't think it negates it so much as adds to it


istr that in the recent changes it did mention something about property ownership, but it wasn't clear or specific - maybe this just clarifies things?

is this for anyone from anywhere in the world, or just EU citizens?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

El Gobierno estudia dar la residencia a extranjeros que compren una vivienda superior a los 160.000 euros Apparently not as clear cut as first thought?????

Jo xxx


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting idea, if true.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Update - I think this only really applies to NON-EU foreigners who need a residents permit.



The announcement from the government today was less than clear.


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

.....this is an AP story. The last paragraph sums it all up.

News from The Associated Press


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

neddie said:


> .....this is an AP story. The last paragraph sums it all up.
> 
> News from The Associated Press


That's a really odd last paragraph. I watch TVe every day and there is no rescue package in the works according to Rajoy, or have I missed something? The banking package is a done deal, as far as I know.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Update - I think this only really applies to NON-EU foreigners who need a residents permit.
> 
> 
> 
> The announcement from the government today was less than clear.


why do you think that?

it just says 'foreigners'

it doesn't say non-EU citizens

as you say, less than clear

I guess it could be inferred that it means non-EU, although since EU citizens can't register as resident without jumping through hoops, I suspect it applies to us too

remember the _sin papeles _discussions about tarjetas sanitarias being withdrawn? 

the majority opinion was that it meant non-EU 'illegal immigrants' ........ the majority was wrong & look how many EU citizens have had their cards withdrawn for not having all their paperwork in order.....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> why do you think that?
> 
> it just says 'foreigners'
> 
> ...



... and all those that have had them withdrawn even if their paperwork IS in order! For some it's not simply a matter of having them re-instated but going through the whole process again with new paperwork from UK!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> ... and all those that have had them withdrawn even if their paperwork IS in order! For some it's not simply a matter of having them re-instated but going through the whole process again with new paperwork from UK!


well yes, that is also true

but my point is that it affected EU citizens as well as non-EU

& I can't see anything in anything I've read which specifies


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

bobería said:


> That's a really odd last paragraph. I watch TVe every day and there is no rescue package in the works according to Rajoy, or have I missed something? The banking package is a done deal, as far as I know.





> Spain says it is waiting to know all the conditions that might come attached to the rescue package before making a decision.


This paragraph? He's been saying that for months with regard to the ECB bond buying.

I don't see the great gain here. The non EU still need a visa. The sort of people that can easily get the visa won't have much trouble dropping 160K for a house.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> This paragraph? He's been saying that for months with regard to the ECB bond buying.
> 
> I don't see the great gain here. The non EU still need a visa. The sort of people that can easily get the visa won't have much trouble dropping 160K for a house.


I thought the point was that _anyone _who buys a property of that value or above will get a resident visa

the value of that property is way below what is currently required for a resident visa atm, for non-EU citizens, anyway


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> the value of that property is way below what is currently required for a resident visa atm, for non-EU citizens, anyway


Could you explain this a little more.
Not sure if I understand that statement correctly. Are you saying that a non - EU will require more than 160k to qualify for a resident visa (besides other requirements of course)?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JeanP said:


> Could you explain this a little more.
> Not sure if I understand that statement correctly. Are you saying that a non - EU will require more than 160k to qualify for a resident visa (besides other requirements of course)?


it's vague

different consulates say different amounts for restirement visas - but for those below retirement age non-lucrative (no work) visas, yes, if memory serves it's more - or actually I think it's an _*annual income* _figure of something like $US 90,000 - so something like half the 160k - but *annually* - so effectively it's a higher requirement I think


at least this is a concrete figure - if/when it gets ratified - & it looks as if the property ownership is the only requiremenet


but we shall see - if/when it happens


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I've only glanced at a couple of news stories. But neither the ones in Spanish or English mention receiving a visa. Just residence.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> I've only glanced at a couple of news stories. But neither the ones in Spanish or English mention receiving a visa. Just residence.


right of residence - so no need for a visa - no?


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> but we shall see - if/when it happens


ahh yes, it will happen mañana I guess.

Thanks for the info, too late for me either way. Already bought a house haha. At least my application is in the process of being finalized, I just worried with your statement there is other parts missing in the puzzle, being Spain its not hard to overlook something.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> right of residence - so no need for a visa - no?


 We'll know if they write the law 

But EU citizens don't need a visa but don't have automatic right for residence.

The visa also is what gets you into the country to apply for residence. There are countries who can't even visit Spain without a visa. I doubt the new law will allow people to buy a home via power of attorney then just wander into the country.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> We'll know if they write the law
> 
> But EU citizens don't need a visa but don't have automatic right for residence.
> 
> The visa also is what gets you into the country to apply for residence. There are countries who can't even visit Spain without a visa. I doubt the new law will allow people to buy a home via power of attorney then just wander into the country.


that's a seperate issue

what seems to be the idea is that if you buy a property of that value or above, they'll grant you residency - effectively a residence visa...........


----------



## Lunar-Tech (Nov 21, 2011)

NickZ said:


> We'll know if they write the law
> 
> .


Dont bank on it this is Spain after all 

Wonder if the 160 K includes Taxes


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

well i for one am not even going to take this into consideration. Lots if things to think about. Wonders if there will be conditions attached. What happens when you sell?
What about healthcare.. I thought residency was granted based on income and healthcare etc how does owning a house mean you can afford healthcare. I would rather go down the existing route


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> well i for one am not even going to take this into consideration. Lots if things to think about. Wonders if there will be conditions attached. What happens when you sell?
> What about healthcare.. I thought residency was granted based on income and healthcare etc how does owning a house mean you can afford healthcare. I would rather go down the existing route


the existing route is much easier - for EU citizens

non-EU citizens who might want to live here have more hoops to jump through though - & although there are various visas available, the info as to how to get one isn't clear, & as far as I remember the ownership of property hasn't up til now helped


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> the existing route is much easier - for EU citizens
> 
> non-EU citizens who might want to live here have more hoops to jump through though - & although there are various visas available, the info as to how to get one isn't clear, & as far as I remember the ownership of property hasn't up til now helped


yes that makes sense how will the healthcare work though. I do wonder what would happen if the UK pull out of europe though ho hum


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, after having seen this news item in the anglo news about Permanente Residence for buying real estate in Spain I started looking for it in the spanish _informativos_. I have not seen this reported even once on TVe. Has anyone heard any follow up?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bobería said:


> Well, after having seen this news item in the anglo news about Permanente Residence for buying real estate in Spain I started looking for it in the spanish _informativos_. I have not seen this reported even once on TVe. Has anyone heard any follow up?


nothing since the original reports - here's one of those though

Los extranjeros que compren pisos de 160.000 euros obtendrn la residencia | España | elmundo.es


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Xabiachica. It looks like we must wait and see whether anything comes of this or not. I don't see in any article a timeframe or how any of the bureaucratic wheels shall turn.


----------

